# please help..need gift idea for mate whos hubby has died :(



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hiya ladies x
my mates hubby was tragically murdered 3 weeks ago and i am due to visit her soon, she is a wonderful person who has been through so much yet always stays positive..she was the only positive one at the memorial service today and her hubby was her soulmate and her best friend and i don't know what to do

i really want to buy her something to say i care-something special but ill be dammed if i know what.. 
she has always believed in angels and is due to move house soon due to the murder happening in her house  if that helps with gift ideas  
em xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh thats tragic news

What about Willow Tree figurines, they have all sorts of different ones and I think are really pretty.

http://www.jamespirie.com/standrews/display.cfm?ManID=30&gclid=CI3q2M_27pACFQFrMAod_mHxsg

/links


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

How awful for your friend hun  

How about naming a star after him and framing the certificate? One of my friends at work died last year from cancer, she was only 19 and for the year anniversary work named a star after her and we have the certificate on display for everyone to see!

Its just a thought hun

x x x x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Perhaps you can buy a tree for her new house? Maybe one that has beautiful blossom? Do they have children? If so and actually even if not then I think what would be nice are written memories of her DH. I know that my sister really appreciated all the letters that she had when her DH died from cancer and she is keeping them all in a book for her two kids who were 4 and 9 when it happened.  She also really appreciated practical help - there is masses to do post a death and there will be even more with a death in such horrid circs as your friend as there will be ongoing police involvement and maybe a trial etc. Can you help with any of that - going with her to the police/probate office etc? 

Betty


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm so sorry to hear about your friends loss it must have been very shocking.

I'm sure that you don't need a present and that she appreciates your support very much and that's the best present you can give her.  However, it's a nice thought and I think I'd go with the tree idea.  She can watch it grow, she can tend to it and talk to it.

She's lucky to have such a thoughtful friend.

Axxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm very sorry. I'm sure your love as a friend is enough as Mandy said, and all of the above ideas are lovely. I was going to suggest a tree too. 

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

what lovely ideas, i think i will go with the tree idea and also suggest a star foer her to buy/name if she wanted to ..thanks for the replies all great..i will be buying her an angel for her birthday i think xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

You sound like a great friend to her.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

emmyloupink

aww we are so nice here at ff, all those ideas are lovley. i would rec also buying something for the lady herself - pampering things, to make her feel better. interflora do a small range of toiletries called "after the rain! and that is how it smells, my brother bought me a set when i had my miscarriage and it was gorgeous and a nice change from flowers

xxx


----------

